# Specialized sirrius sport Vs Motobecane Mirage Tour



## bradb (Sep 15, 2013)

Hi there,

I am first time road bike buyer and looking for a commuter bike (14 miles round trip, mostly flat, paved surface riding) and some weekend riding (max 20 - 25 miles)

After looking around, looks like the Specialized Sirrius is a pretty good commuter bike:

Specialized Bicycle Components

Going over these forums, looks like Motobecane Mirage Tour is another bike to consider:

Save Up To 60% Off Road Bikes - Motobecane Mirage Pro

I have a budget of $400 to $600. 

Any suggestions on which of these might be better? Or suggestions for any other beginner commute bikes?

Would greatly appreciate any help.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (May 28, 2009)

I've been happiest commuting on road bikes.

For me, 20 miles is easily long enough that I want my bike to fit me. I think buying locally is a good approach for that. For your budget, look at used bikes - I have a Trek Portland from a few years ago that I bought for $450, for example. At this time of year, shops are also trying to unload their '13 bikes, so it's a good time to look at bikes with a limited budget. Before I bought the Portland, I was also considering a new Torker Interurban. That's near the top of your budget, but I was quite impressed with how much bike they stuffed into it, and also the choices they made that I think keep it versatile. It comes in a very complete size range.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

For a first time road bike buyer, I think the value added services (sizing/ fit assistance, final assembly, tuneup, warranty assistance) make the (relatively small, IMO) added cost of buying from your LBS, worthwhile. Buying used from your LBS is a close second, and preferable to buying online, sight unseen with little to no support services.

Either bike, and a few others from Raleigh, C'dale, Jamis, Kona (among others) will suite your purposes, but before committing to a hybrid, take some time to consider longer term uses and goals. If at some point you think you may be looking at longer/ endurance rides, because of the additional hand positions offered, a drop bar bike would be worth considering. They tend to be a bit costlier and are a little harder to fit, so (given your price range) buying used from a bike shop would probably be your best option. 

Depending on your area and the local market, CL (or similar) is an option, but before committing to those purchases, I suggest bringing any bike of interest to your LBS for sizing/ mechanical assessment.


----------



## bradb (Sep 15, 2013)

Thanks for the suggestion folks! I stopped by a LBS and test rode a hybrid as well as a endurance drop down. Much nicer to ride the drop down and very tempted to get one of those. Looking at all the adjustments the LBS guys did for the test ride, I now see what you guys mean by sizing/fitting. Think will go with the LBS.

Thanks for the help folks!!


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Long term, I think you'll be happy with your decision. Good luck!!


----------



## cyclebrarian (Aug 27, 2013)

bradb said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I am first time road bike buyer and looking for a commuter bike (14 miles round trip, mostly flat, paved surface riding) and some weekend riding (max 20 - 25 miles)
> 
> ...


 I have a Specialized Sirrus and really like it. It's also a good touring bike - have done +30 mile rides on it without a problem.


----------



## bradb (Sep 15, 2013)

Whoohoo.. I got my bike today from a LBS. after researching and test riding and looking at Craigslist used bikes, finally got a new 2013 Diamondback podium 2 from LBS for $700.Tiagra components, carbon fork, endurance class. Just did 7 miles today and didn't feel uncomfortable. Will be taking it to work on Monday. Pretty excited about riding!!

Thought will close the loop with this update.


----------

